# How to learn my bluetooth device?



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 3, 2022)

İ checked handbook and forums and i need to know if my bluetooth device is broadcom or not. How can i learn my bluetooth device. İ mean inside the computer.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 6, 2022)

unbalancedskunk said:


> i need to know if my bluetooth device is broadcom or not. How can i learn my bluetooth device. İ mean inside the computer.


Run `usbconfig | grep -i bluetooth` or `dmesg | grep -i bluetooth`


----------

